# GROM USB iPod adapter kit - anyone?



## ArchiB (Jun 29, 2011)

Looking to install the aftermarket MP3 player to my Altima 2008. I found this product, and mostly interested in USB feature. Is there anyone who already tried this or similar product?
Nissan Infiniti GROM USB/iPod interface adapter
A friend of mine uses their iPod adapter and it works good, I am looking for the USB playback however.
Any advise will be greatly appreciated.


----------

